# Posture & Swing



## EnglishRose (Aug 1, 2006)

I've just completed a beginners course, which consisted of 3 hours being taught by a pro-golfer.

When i started out I had trouble with full swing, I found that adjusting my posture and grip really made a difference. 

Last week we were doing short distance, I listened carefully to what the guy was saying, and on the driving range got some decent shots (so he said) 

But Now i'm told by other golfers that my posture is wrong, and i'm sticking my bum and hips out too much. The guy told me to put my weight on the left side of my body, which i was doing, but then when I swing, my hips are apparantly twisting too much and I look 'awkward' Plus my arms shouldn't be kept so straight.. Obviously opinions differ and everyone has their own style,, but it's hard when different people who know about golf, tell you different things! you kind of don't know who's advise to take!.

I know when I get on the golf course I will have people advising me and saying no do it this way.. it's hard to know what to do! I guess if the shots are good to keep doing it that way... or not?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

listen to the person you are paying to teach you.

there are loads of would be teachers out there that have more holes in their swing than a sieve.

it takes a while to get a solid swing that you can repeat time and time again.

give it time


----------



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

"But Now i'm told by other golfers that my posture is wrong"

That PGA certifed golf pro who spent years dedicating his life to golf,....listen to him.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Your swing and stance should look good and proper. Take a video of your swing using both postures. Does the swing look awkward (forget how it feels). Likely the pro's posture was right.

A good posture will keep your body in the swing and your weight properly balanced. If you are confused, try another pro.

Go to a golf range, look at all of the BAD golfers/swings/postures. They are so easy to see. YUou just have to laugh and have pity for these hackers who never got proper lessons. Now look at your posture... compare.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

EnglishRose said:


> When i started out I had trouble with full swing, I found that adjusting my posture and grip really made a difference.


Sounds like the way the to go.



EnglishRose said:


> Last week we were doing short distance, I listened carefully to what the guy was saying, and on the driving range got some decent shots (so he said)


That sounds like progress. Progressively work on your short irons for accuracy and then work on ensuring consistent 



EnglishRose said:


> But Now i'm told by other golfers that my posture is wrong, and i'm sticking my bum and hips out too much. The guy told me to put my weight on the left side of my body, which i was doing, but then when I swing, my hips are apparantly twisting too much and I look 'awkward' Plus my arms shouldn't be kept so straight.. Obviously opinions differ and everyone has their own style,, but it's hard when different people who know about golf, tell you different things! you kind of don't know who's advise to take!.
> 
> I know when I get on the golf course I will have people advising me and saying no do it this way.. it's hard to know what to do! I guess if the shots are good to keep doing it that way... or not?


Don't fall into the trap of "Band aid" golf. Your swing is entirely your own. One adjustment of your swing can alter the rest of the swing.

Especially when playing, the last thing to hear is how to play when playing the game. You need to stick with your swing during the round. 

I personally hit some balls before playing from LW to driver (about 3 balls each). That swing is the swing I use all day. The tempo of the LW sets the swing for all clubs.

You don't need some "better golfer" advising you. You can use their assistance to help find your ball but that is about it.


----------

